# What do you drink?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

maybe someone, espeically the europeans, can give me a new idea


I think Jameson irish whiskey is tough to beat



*I am not an alcoholic


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not much of a drinker but Scotch when I do.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

hoping a rusty nail will make an appearance from an experienced gentleman (old timer)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Only ice, water or straight for us old timers. ;-)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I think the drinking scene with winston churchill was my favorite scene in 'Inglorious Bastards'

'If you offered me scots and plain water, Id have a scotch and plain water"


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I drink Maker's Mark on the rocks only. I drink a variety of beers. Mostly coors light though. An old timer got me to drinking my whiskey that way though. He said "I'm not gonna let you f**k up a good drink of my whiskey with a mixer son". I liked it though and its stuck.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm digging through the cruzan rum line now. I also like dark beer... the thicker the better.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Diet Coke.

DFrost


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

try a sazerac


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Germans love to mix. Usually 50/50 or 60/40 or 70/30

Beer & Coke
Beer & Sprite or other sweet sparkling Lemonade
Wheat Beer & Banana Juice (Bananen Weizen)
Wheat Beer & Raspberry 

Sparkling Water & Apple Juice (GOTTA LOVE THAT, Coca Cola jumped on the bandwagon and is distributing their own brand of "Apfelschorle" in Germany) 
White Wine & Sprite (Weinschorle)
Red Wine & Coke 

and so on and on and one. Especially an ice cold Radler (sprite and beer without ice cubes though) is very refreshing on a hot summer day. It's what a lot of people drink on a hot summer day in Germany


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nothing but Kentucky bourbon whiskey on the rocks with a splash of water. JD if I am out of the Kentucky.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Johnnie black


----------



## chris carlton (Jul 31, 2011)

Rum,Scotch,Gin, and Tequila, mixed with heavy cream--locally known as a Barbary Coast--when someone else at the Rodeo is buying.
OR
Beer/ mixed with tomatoe juice


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Crown Royal & H20


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

LOTS of coffee . I got all sorts of different kind of beers in the fridge . The neighborhood liquor store has deals where you can pick you own variety pack of mostly micro brew beers . I also have my usual beers Lennies , Miller Lite , Warmeister and I just added Blue Moon . Other then that White Russians .


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to swear by blue moon and this chick at a bar got me to try shock top and I haven't drank blue moon since. Its the same kind of beer its just the Busch version of blue moon. Its also $2.50 cheaper than blue moon.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

These days, primarily Scotch Whisky (yeah, I know), generally the smokier stuff, like the Islays or Talisker, but I can enjoy the range. Usually just add a drop of water and that's it. I've also really gotten into some Whiskeys (all Bourbons, I think), like Bookers, Bakers, Maker's Mark (the "46" is really good), Jim Beam's Devil's Cut is lovely, and Rye.

Beer, I have not been into beer much lately, but still love La Chouffe, Delirium Tremens, Orval, Westmalle Tripel, Fantome, and most other Belgian, Trappist, Lambic, or "wild" types of beer. I find most of the light lagers (Budweiser and the like) to be like sex in a canoe.

I also have an espresso machine, so lots of that when it's not ~90* and humid.

Mainly though, Whisky, Bourbon, or Rye, straight up in a decent glass, coffee, or water. I'm also a one-and-done.

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tea or water only. :^o


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David, what is sex like in a canoe ?? It may help me understand the light lagers.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Tea or water only. :^o



Come on end the suspense ! Do you know how many times I've wondered what you've been drinking ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Come on end the suspense ! Do you know how many times I've wondered what you've been drinking ?


Cheeky shyte, I wonder often about you too ! :smile:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> I used to swear by blue moon and this chick at a bar got me to try shock top and I haven't drank blue moon since. Its the same kind of beer its just the Busch version of blue moon. Its also $2.50 cheaper than blue moon.


Shocktop Raspberry or blue berry is great! I drink that or plain JD (no ice, water,etc) or sometimes Soju. Soju leaves me feeling like I ran a race in the olympics the next morning though, with every muscle stiff and sore.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Cheeky shyte, I wonder often about you too ! :smile:


What are you wondering ???? 8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Soju leaves me feeling like I ran a race in the olympics the next morning though, with every muscle stiff and sore.


Is that because of the drink or only slightly related ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> What are you wondering ???? 8-[


Oh, just wondering as you do ! :-k You seem to be very fond of these drink threads !


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> David, what is sex like in a canoe ?? It may help me understand the light lagers.


They're both ****ing close to water. *rim shot*


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

These days I drink Beer & Tobasco.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> These days I drink Beer & Tobasco.


Is that a cross of tobacco and tabasco ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Oh, just wondering as you do ! :-k You seem to be very fond of these drink threads !


Yes , I enjoy these threads . But the beaver threads are my favorite .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Yes , I enjoy these threads . But the beaver threads are my favorite .


Well you never know, we might be getting there. Just waiting on David responding. The Beaver thread was a one off though, had to be !


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> These days I drink Beer & Tobasco.


 Sounds good...my two best fruits!


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Jack on the rocks w/splash of water


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Maggie, Maren got it. It's an old joke. Specifically . . .

How is American (or "Lite") beer like sex on a canoe?



Maren Bell Jones said:


> They're both ****ing close to water. *rim shot*


I'm also not sure how the practice of having Whiskey on ice came about, or ice cold beer for that matter.

-Cheers


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

I am a girlie girl...the sweeter the better...Strawberry Cointreau Margarita...made with blue agave tequila that is really more like alcohol infused syrup 

now, if we are out working stock all day...nothing beats an icy cold MGD


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Sounds good...my two best fruits!


 

 That has to be one of the funniest posts you've made Howard !


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Maggie, Maren got it. It's an old joke. Specifically . . .
> 
> How is American (or "Lite") beer like sex on a canoe?
> 
> ...


 
Aah, close to water. So is the bath just the same then ? Close to water ' n ' all.

I get it, sort of. Tame and restrained, kinda dilute ??


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Learned the hard way to stay away from the hard stuff. But it always depended on the mood of the day. 
Scotch was nice for just chill'n. Whiskey was for rumbling. Gin for getting wound up into the night.

Now it's just beer.....PBR.......thank-you.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

maggie fraser said:


> Aah, close to water. So is the bath just the same then ? Close to water ' n ' all.
> 
> I get it, sort of. Tame and restrained, kinda dilute ??


It's literally like Water. Icecold Water but it gives you the run the very next day. I can't drink Lite beer without getting the runs.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Maker's Mark Bourbon. NO splash for me Jeff Just the Bourbon  
Beer so dark you cannot see through the glass it is served in!
Good Coffee from Independent Fair Trade Coffee Roasters (none of that burnt Star Bucks Crap)
Water lots of water


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Budweiser.


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

Vino Italiano. (cheapo from Bolla)

Jack, water, and lemon (for health reasons  )

Hefeweizen from proper Germanic origins. (Schneider and Sohne)

Belgian ales of the Trappist variety. (Chimay)

Good stuff.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

moonshine locally crafted


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Does Diet Mountain Dew in a 64 ounce cup count?


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

A good dry Aussie or New Zealand wine, Guiness and locally made mead and scrumpy.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

eric squires said:


> moonshine locally crafted


ooooh I just got an erocktion. One time I drank that stuff we were playing on a hay trailer in the middle of a field and I looked up at the moon when I was pissing and I told somebody beside me I said ya know that sure is a pretty moon and started looking up at it and I fell flat on my ass as I was looking up at it. WASTED!!! Piss went straight up ion the air. man that was a fun night tho My little brother was like 13 and he got his gf's mom to bring them out there and I went back to the house with them and got with the mom. One of the greatest nights ever. Its amazing what a guitar in the right hands can do to a woman.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Sara Waters said:


> A good dry Aussie or New Zealand wine, Guiness and locally made mead and scrumpy.


you know I just gotta ask. What do you think about Yellowtail or is that like fosters to you guys. I love YT merlot in excess that is lol


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Does Diet Mountain Dew in a 64 ounce cup count?


You mean rocket fuel? Sure DOES count!!!


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Thomas Jones said:


> you know I just gotta ask. What do you think about Yellowtail or is that like fosters to you guys. I love YT merlot in excess that is lol


Never tried it LOL. I live in another state with its own fab wine region. I do like a good Merlot so will see if I can find it, for comparison.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Thomas Jones said:


> Its amazing what a guitar in the right hands can do to a woman.


Aint that the truth LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

eric squires said:


> moonshine locally crafted


I've "seen" some of that stuff that would make you rob your own footlocker. I've heard stories that they make it in these parts. Woudn't know for sure though.

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Is that because of the drink or only slightly related ?



It's the drink, for some reason it makes all my joints really stiff in the morning after - more so than any kinky sex position ever has  . At least I'm using my gutter mind this morning and assuming that was what you were getting at - if not...eh, screw it. 

So, one of the soldiers I know had beer made in the barracks - excellent stuff, thicker than a Guiness and very dark - German beer style. One of his soldiers brews it and it's absolutely wonderful and like 9% alcohol, almost malt liquor, lol.


----------

